# Hcg levels...who else's being monitored



## ginasgemz

I am going in today the first time this pregnancy to get my hcg levels checked..I am soooooooooooooo nervous. With my m/c my levels were too low, and with my ectopic pg. my levels were abnormally high. I am just hoping for normal levels that double normally...Is there anyone who's also being monitored while waiting for the levels to rise enough to have an u/s? We could fret together...lol.


----------



## Smudgelicious

ME TOO ! :hugs:

I just had my second lot of hcg done today. It's a bit of a long tale (see the thread 'Cautiously here !')

My first two weeks ago was 25miu which completely freaked me out and my dr was completely negative. The second test today was 12877miu !!!! Needless to say, the dr is being a little nicer to me now ! I have to go and have another test on Thursday. Then I guess, we'll start talking ultrasounds.

If you don't mind me asking, how high were your levels with the ectopic ? I'm a little concerned because I had such a huge increase in 2 weeks.

Anyway, I'm here to fret along with you :flower:


----------



## ginasgemz

With my ectopic I had 2500 miu or so when I missed my period :( 
How far along are you now?? I think that number is sweet based on when you got your BFP (in your siggy) so I wouldn't think that'd be cause for alarm..At this point they could see your LO's heartbeat too, possibly..I bet they won't wait too long at this point with such a great number!!! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

If I want to be honest I am not 1000% sure when I ovulated, so I am 14 dpo today at most, but could be 13dpo or possibly even 12 dpo,at worst.. My level today was about 160 miu and my ob-gyn seems to think it's a very good number......so I am becoming more and more hopeful that this bean will stick..I will go back wednesday for the next beta, but it'll be a little easier to wait until then, since he was so reassuring. (with my m/c last summer my hcg level was around 200 between 5-6 weeks so things are definitely better now, I hope..)


----------



## Smudgelicious

I think your numbers are great. I was approximately 10 or 11 dpo (going by opks) when I got my bfp. I had my first hcg the next day (at 11 or 12 dpo) and that was the 25miu. Yours is 7 times higher than I was !!

I think I can get a scan on Friday or Monday. I can't wait, I want to know exactly how far I am. If I go by LMP which was my miscarriage, I would be 7 weeks this Wednesday. If I go by the OPKs, which is what I think is right, I'm probably more like 5.5 weeks.

Fingers crossed for your Wednesday test ! :hugs:


----------



## mommydelux

ginasgemz said:


> I am going in today the first time this pregnancy to get my hcg levels checked..I am soooooooooooooo nervous. With my m/c my levels were too low, and with my ectopic pg. my levels were abnormally high. I am just hoping for normal levels that double normally...Is there anyone who's also being monitored while waiting for the levels to rise enough to have an u/s? We could fret together...lol.

Hey ginasgemz, i was being monitored.
Got a bfn 26 May
got a faint BFP 30 May - like hold it up to the light at a 90 degree angle, squint with your left eye, and whistle moon river kind of faint line.:haha:
First bloods, 2 June - 405
Second bloods, 4 June - 890

Am on progesterone meds now.

Not quite sure how far along I am since i m/c 29 April, no Af inbetween.
I clearly didn't ovulate when i thought i did otherwise the HPT on 26 May would have come back +. The HPT's I used were sensitive - 20miu. 

I have a scan on 21 June to date the pregnancy but until then we're all in the dark about just how far along i am. I'm guessing 4 - 5 weeks based on when we :sex:.


----------



## ginasgemz

Mommydelux, fingers crossed for you!!!!!!!! I am so sorry about your m/c. Your numbers seem phenomenal to me - I am 4 weeks now and I am hoping to be over 300 by tomorrow...I do hope and pray this LO will stick for you, from the looks of it I think it's going awesome!!!!!!!!! How sad that they make us this long for the u/s after a loss :( There's nothing worse than waiting......I am going nuts even from 24 hours waiting that's ahead of me for the next beta. I can't even begin to imagine how big of a nutcase I'll be if they set up an u/s date for me a week or two from now....I have no idea how I will pass the time till then. OK, having young kids helps with that, but still. I am obsessively thinking of the numbers, visualizing them going up, up and up....practically non-stop :D :blush:

Good luck to everyone!!!!!!!!


----------



## Smudgelicious

MommyD - our situations are so similar ! I didn't have an af either after my miscarriage 21st April. I have no idea how far along I am - though I estimate about 5.5 -6 weeks based on opks and when my hpts became ++.

F'xd for tomorrows beta, ginasgemz ! It's so hard to wait, even now I can't believe I waited 2 weeks. I was in a stressed out daze most of the time

I have to wait until Thursday, which is kind of difficult. I know the numbers were awesome yesterday, but I still have a niggly fear that they'll do something terrible :nope:

I (optimistically) bought a bella band today, because I'm so bloated my jeans are really tight in the stomach. I love it ! I had a bit of a poke around the maternity section but I didn't want to jinx anything........

:hugs:


----------



## ginasgemz

Smudgelicious..ohh I know about that feeling of possibly jinxing something..I was even more daring today and I looked at cloth diapers online..I am so bad. I should remember the rule, one day at a time..one babystep at a time. I shouldn't be looking at that stuff just yet. :( It just felt so goood...

Good luck for thursday!!!! All fingers and toes are crossed!!! :)


----------



## mommydelux

FX for all of us that this round brings with it sticky sticky beans!
Smudge - I'm sure your beta's will be phenomenal on thursday. Ginasgemz - I'm sure you'll be well over 300 by tomorrow. are either of you on progesterone meds? 
My doc put me on it after my 2nd round of bloods as a precaution to help sustain the pregnancy.

But like you said ginag, one day at a time. but the days seems to go on FOREVER!!! 11 more days until my scan (excluding today). 

Smudge - how far along were you when you miscarried - if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## ginasgemz

Well, my 48 hr beta is 310 from 160, so I could say it doubled, effectively, especially if I keep it in mind that it has to double in 48-72 hours. I am kind of relieved but kind of not - I'd feel better if I was on the other side of the exact double, but oh well, I take what I can, this is a good number :) I will talk to my ob tomorrow. Wishing much luck to you and crossing fingers!!!!!!!!


----------

